# anyone know about knives?



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

yesterday i ordered a mora 3-7/8" knife. Devan have one and his seems good, what do you guys think about it? Also now im looking for a foldable knife i can carry around without having a big fixed blade. for this i am looking at a magnum dark rainbow, for 20$ im looking for something nice but nothing that is super high quality, what to do guys think?

https://www.boker.de/us/pocket-knife/magnum/tactical-knife/01SC014.html (magnum)
http://www.traditionalwoodworker.com/Classic-High-Carbon-Steel-Mora-Knife-3-7_8-Blade-Made-in-Sweden/productinfo/106-0001/ (mora)


----------



## darren (Nov 1, 2010)

for the folder go with a opinel only £5 and can be used with hard tasks holds a edge great and shapens with ease


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Can't go wrong with a Mora, and Opinel is a great folder for the money as well.
Philly


----------



## SLiuGraphite (Dec 23, 2010)

Moras are great knives especially for the price. I would stay away from the Magnum. It's bad steel. I'd say get a Ontario Rat 1. It's only $20-$30 and it holds a great edge. It looks cool too!


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

I have all kind and sizes of knives.The one I use the most for field dressing game is a 3 bladed stockman.Dress a deer out with the smallest blade.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Funny that you would mention that Jay, as I never heard any body else mention the small blade until now. I know that you know what you are doing when cleaning an animal. When I was selling knives wholesale, I went to hunting camps to show how to sharpen a knife and also to show that you did not need a hunting knife and a big rock to split a tail bone of a deer. I have split more than I can remember with a pointed 1 1/2 inch pen blade on a stockman. I cleaned literally hundreds of large donated game animals when I was a house parent at a children’s home. I did use a skinning knife on hogs and sheep though! -- Tex- Shooter


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Tex
I know a lot of hunters do it but we have found it is better not to split the bone in the field.Core around the butt and pull out toward the inside.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Mora makes great working fixed blades and Opinel good folders. I am less keen on Boker, Bear, CRKT and some of the others in the same price range.


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Go for a Rob Bayley knife, you only have to wait 7 plus years for one.







For the money get a Mora and a Opinel.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Jay, that is the way I do it also. I say that, but I have nt cleaned a deer for several years now. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## Sam..... (Aug 22, 2010)

For a folder you cant go wrong with a Victorinox sak ,a Camper or the Farmer models wood go great with a mora.

Camper http://felinevet.sosakonline.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=shop.flypage&product_id=20&category_id=541a03b2b0e1b6dbd972e9f5af5ca992&option=com_phpshop&Itemid=1

Farmer http://felinevet.sosakonline.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=shop.flypage&product_id=239&category_id=541a03b2b0e1b6dbd972e9f5af5ca992&option=com_phpshop&Itemid=1


----------



## PJB21 (Nov 1, 2010)

mora are great knives, heard alot of good things about them.

opinel are good but personally i prefer rough rider knives, for the price they are great quality and can make a very nice EDC you also get a wider selection of blades with most of the models than an opinels traditional single blade. multipul blades are good since you have several sharp blade so should something happen to one you have a backup, also with the different blade shapes you can select the right one for the task rather than 'making do' with the one pattern. as regards the Victorinoxand other 'swiss army knives' im not so keen they often have a load of tool id never use that add unnessasary weight and you just get the one blade shape though often in two sizes, i also find the wider handles uncomfortable after a bit of use. admittedly having a saw blade on it can be useful but really a folding saw is a much better option.

Paul


----------



## ONESHOT68 (Dec 28, 2010)

CHAINSAW..............Bit messy, but does the job......lol


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

I don't like to have knives that I don't use very often!

1- Victorinox Trailmaster (always on my belt when I'm outdoors. Have another one in my car with a 3 D Cell Maglite. This knife can do everything you want and its saw is pretty efficient and long-lasting. Blade and bigger screwdriver are locked when they are opened. That's not a very sexy knife, I agree, but it's the one I use most ) $38
2- Opinel (my first knife as a kid. There's always one in my fannybag and Rucksacks) $14
3- Mora (nice one. I use it to cut meat, fish, vegetables, bread&#8230; A real cook knife! Easy to wash. Perfect blade shape. Of course you can use it for more purposes.) $20
4- Elk Ridge (cheap campknife. After lots of bad treatments I can sharpen it like a rasor ) $50


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

I forgotten this little one for fine archery or slingshots works. Have one with my keys. Appreciated too as a gift, even for girls.

Second one is the new Swiss Army knife. Same as the Trailmaster but you can open the blade with one hand.

Don't buy the last one! The blade is very effecient but can't be locked.( I won't post a pic of my second left finger hand)


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Funny that you would mention that Jay, as I never heard any body else mention the small blade until now. I know that you know what you are doing when cleaning an animal. *When I was selling knives wholesale, I went to hunting camps to show how to sharpen a knife* and also to show that you did not need a hunting knife and a big rock to split a tail bone of a deer. I have split more than I can remember with a pointed 1 1/2 inch pen blade on a stockman. I cleaned literally hundreds of large donated game animals when I was a house parent at a children's home. I did use a skinning knife on hogs and sheep though! -- Tex- Shooter


Hello Bill,

may I ask you about the way to sharpen a knife easily. If I want to have a durable razor blade on my knives it takes me more than 20 minutes.

GreyOwl


----------



## roadie (Jan 23, 2011)

the folder ... stated as 440 .... so usually its a 440A ..... stainless steel, can hold the edge but might need to do sharpening once a while ....

the mora .... high carbon steel, thus it will rust quite easily, before and after usage = maintance of the steel is needed to keep it off rust .... also needs to sharpen as often as possible.

my fav knive steel is 440C ..... stainless, can hold edge, doesnt needs lot of maintance

easiest way to sharpen a knive to razor sharp ........ hmmmm ..... put it under a grinder and buffer .....


----------



## roadie (Jan 23, 2011)

swapping it with a back/smooth side of a leather .... like what the barber did to his shaver .... works too


----------

